# SB 900 Tips



## CNCO (Aug 24, 2010)

I just got a SB 900. Any tips on how to use this would be very helpful. Im still a newbie. I took some photos with the flash just inside and I noticed a huge difference with the SB 900 vs the stock flash. I would like to get the most out of it so Im not sure of the mode and really how to use it. Ill search online for the manual but any help for experienced users would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 24, 2010)

Didn't it come with a manual?  Or did you buy it used?

I shoot Canon stuff, so I'm not really familiar with the buttons or modes, but it surely has some sort of 'automatic' mode (on a Canon flash, that would be 'E-TTL')...  That's usually pretty good.  Better than you would think.

How are you using it, and what have you tried already?


----------



## Patrice (Aug 24, 2010)

If by the stock flash you mean the little pop-up flash on your camera then the you are in for some pleasant discoveries. First thing to do is to point the flash anywhere but at your subject. The ceiling is a good place to start. Put the flash on 'TTL' or 'TTL-BL', set your camera to something other than any of the scene modes and start having fun. Shoot the cups on the table, the books on the shelf, any mundane thing in the house. Look at your results, compare histograms, look into the shadows. Have fun with it and learn.


----------



## CNCO (Aug 25, 2010)

It was given to me, so Im not really sure how to use it. Thanks for the tips I will put the flash in those settings and hopefully see some really nice pics. I just want to make sure of one thing with flash, you can't use it outside at sporting events right?


----------



## myfotoguy (Aug 25, 2010)

Some good tips can be had at these links:

User's Manual - Nikon SB-900 Speedlight

Nikon Creative Lighting System (CLS)

Nikon | Imaging Products | The World of Nikon Speedlights


As far as sports at night-- it depends on the event if they will let you, and how far away the action is. The flash is only effective for a certain distance. If I recall, the manual (first link above is a page where you can download it), has a chart showing various distances at different settings.


----------

